

Hackers can be battlefield targets, says NATO report - vonmoltke
http://thehill.com/blogs/defcon-hill/operations/289683-cyber-hackers-can-be-battlefield-targets-says-nato-report-

======
benologist
What a fascinating and scary concept, especially for all the kids who involve
themselves in dos/ddos attacks for whatever the internet outrage is being
pointed at.

------
dragonbonheur
They got the definition of hackers wrong again.

------
dragonbonheur
Is your basement or your garage or the local Starbucks a battlefield?

------
zoowar
LOL: The URL has a trailing "-".

